# Scabs inside nose!



## Dyl

Since a massive cold I had about 2 months ago, I seem to have scabs in one nostril and sometimes I get a random sharp pain because I've stretched it or something while talking.

Anyone got any tips on how to get rid of it?


----------



## gav76

stop picking it


----------



## MrLaime

eStop sniffing meow lol


----------



## Nidge

Dyl said:


> Since a massive cold I had about 2 months ago, I seem to have scabs in one nostril and sometimes I get a random sharp pain because I've stretched it or something while talking.
> 
> Anyone got any tips on how to get rid of it?


Hydrocortisone cream mate, it's got a mild steroid in it which will get rid of the scabs.

Edit, and give you a big hooter to. :laugh:


----------



## Dyl

Will give it a go cheers mate!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

Nidge said:


> Hydrocortisone cream mate, it's got a mild steroid in it which will get rid of the scabs.
> 
> Edit, and give you a big hooter to. :laugh:


yea put it on a cotton wool bud and rub it round the inside of your nose,or even abit of vasaline just to stop it cracking and hurting


----------



## Dazza

I thought mining was dead in wales?


----------



## Uriel

Its cold sores mate, they can get in your nostrils as well as your lips - put aciclovere cream like Zovirax on 'em


----------



## JANIKvonD

change the note mate


----------



## Sharpiedj

Stop the mdog


----------



## superdazzler

like uriel says.........cold sore


----------



## Dyl

Haha cheers everyone, I'll put some coldsore cream ive got up there. Knew i'd get people say lay off the mkat even though I've never even tried it :laugh:


----------



## MrLaime

I wouldn't bother mate, nasty **** will get u speaking **** to people you wouldn't ever speak to sober, & will **** your diet/training/work up for at least 24 hrs on the come down.

Leave it for the plants lol


----------



## Leeds89

Go doctors mate i had something similar, although thaylt was from too much sniffing in my wilder days.

Gave me a cream, couple of days all healed up, works really well mate worth the time to go get it checked


----------



## rchippex

Could be rhinitis. Would go docs and ask. They will most likely give you nasal spray or cream. I have just been given cortisosteroid spray for chronic rhinitis. Felt like my nose was blocked all the time. Feels awesome now. My nose can now bench 10kg on its own too :whistling: .

I would actually be interested to know if the roids in the spray could actually have any benefit to my training though. It does say that prolonged use can supress natural test.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Use to apply vaseline when i had the same, use to sort them out. But they do take a while to go!


----------



## andyparry123

Herpes virus..... if you were licking ....

No serious though as said before cold sores (herpes, not the trophy one). Just don't paw at it


----------



## Leeds89

rchippex said:


> Could be rhinitis. Would go docs and ask. They will most likely give you nasal spray or cream. I have just been given cortisosteroid spray for chronic rhinitis. Felt like my nose was blocked all the time. Feels awesome now. My nose can now bench 10kg on its own too :whistling: .
> 
> I would actually be interested to know if the roids in the spray could actually have any benefit to my training though. It does say that prolonged use can supress natural test.


My nose is constantly blocked, may have to suggest this to my doc!


----------

